# Phil Duclos' 6-cycle engine articles



## devijvers (Nov 14, 2012)

Are Phil Duclos' 6-cycle engine articles re-printed in the "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos" book? I'm talking about this engine.


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Devijvers. It's great to see another model engine enthusiast but please post an introduction telling us a bit about yourself in the welcome section. Our members are more likely to reply if we know a bit about you


----------



## techonehundred (Nov 14, 2012)

devijvers said:


> Are Phil Duclos' 6-cycle engine articles re-printed in the "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos" book? I'm talking about this engine.



Yes, the full build for this engine is in the book. Thm:


----------



## devijvers (Nov 15, 2012)

Herbiev said:


> Hi Devijvers. It's great to see another model engine enthusiast but please post an introduction telling us a bit about yourself in the welcome section. Our members are more likely to reply if we know a bit about you



Thanks for pointing this out, I've updated my profile


----------



## devijvers (Nov 15, 2012)

techonehundred said:


> Yes, the full build for this engine is in the book. Thm:



Thanks!


----------

